# failed to emerge net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2

## arnk

* Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2/temp/automake.out

 * ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 5806:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1630:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line 1599:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy' '--foreign'

 *   environment, line 1282:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/elog/net-dns:avahi-0.6.30-r2:20120109-101820.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2/work/avahi-0.6.30'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/log/portage/elog/net-dns:avahi-0.6.30-r2:20120109-101820.log'

----------

## comprookie2000

HTH,

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=397477

----------

## arnk

that patch doesn't work for me.        

# Fix automake

 /usr/bin/install -c ServiceTypeDatabase.py '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2/image//usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/avahi'

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 __init__.py '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2/image//usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/avahi'

/bin/true: /bin/true: cannot execute binary file

make[3]: *** [install-avahiPYTHON] Error 126

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2/work/avahi-0.6.30/avahi-python/avahi'

make[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2/work/avahi-0.6.30/avahi-python/avahi'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2/work/avahi-0.6.30/avahi-python'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r2 failed (install phase):

 *   make install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 5784:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake install py_compile=true DESTDIR="${D}" || die "make install failed";

 *

----------

